

Hackers Reveal Nasty Car Attacks - gburt
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2013/07/24/hackers-reveal-nasty-new-car-attacks-with-me-behind-the-wheel-video/

======
serf
this isn't news, nor is it new.

Of course a digital system can be hijacked with physical access. A mechanic
does it every time you take your car in for a "Engine Control System update
TSB-'blahblahblah' "

They plug a laptop or similar tool into a data port and push new data. Wow.

